# رجاءالى الأستاذ فايز عيسى إذاممكن سؤال؟



## karkhy (10 مارس 2010)

*ماذا عن مبدأفيرمات الذي يقول :تسلك الموجة الكهرومغناطيسية مسارا يستهلك أقل زمن انتشار ممكن عند انتقالها بين نقطتين . fermat 's principle وما علاقة ذلك بانتشار الأمواج الكهرطيسية ضمن الأبنية والمنازل وهل لمناطق فرينيل علاقة بذلك رجاء أفدني بأي مراجع عن هذا الموضوع عربية أو انكليزية و جزاك الله خير الجزاء عني في الدنيا و الاخرة*


----------

